# My New Toy



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

1


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#2


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#3


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

#4


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

It is an Intratec, Tec-9 M

I have wanted one for a long time and had

enough spending cash to get it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

is that a tec9?

edit: whoops, didn't read that you posted that it was









i thought they were illegal?


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

those are banned (at least in cali they are)if you bought one before the ban then your ok, my pops had one, badass, try keeping that bad boy still while shooting at targets!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Good thing you labeled a tec-9 as a toy







ahhh the newspaper sotires of Columbine massacre still linger in my head...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

prdemon said:


> those are banned (at least in cali they are)if you bought one before the ban then your ok, my pops had one, badass, try keeping that bad boy still while shooting at targets!
> [snapback]949129[/snapback]​


The ban on the tec 9 is over now. The only difference between the 
pre and post ban guns is the barrel shroud <---- sp?

The new guns don't have threads for it.

Whats so hard about keeping it still?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats one nice peice you have..


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Why do you need that? It's a shitty gun with only one use, and that's shooting people from not very far away..

Why don't you buy something useful like a glock or a shotgun, if you need a gun for home protection (not like you can't call 911 anyway..). And if you want to go hunting, you've got the wrong gun again.. so tell me, what exactly are you planning on doing with that?

Shooting cans?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Fresh2salt said:


> thats one nice peice you have..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50 round clip







thier fun thats about it.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

LOgan said:


> Why do you need that? It's a shitty gun with only one use, and that's shooting people from not very far away..
> 
> Why don't you buy something useful like a glock or a shotgun, if you need a gun for home protection (not like you can't call 911 anyway..). And if you want to go hunting, you've got the wrong gun again.. so tell me, what exactly are you planning on doing with that?
> 
> ...


yeah







911 thats the ticket.... nice house piece


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

well its just me but im gonna kill the burgler first then call 911 to get them to scoop his dead ass off my floor...i think that tec 9 will do the job but its kinda useless for anything else except murder...... shoulda got a Kimber Eclipse 45 ACP...thats a powerful f*cking pistol!!!! LA swat team uses them for standard side arms and so does the special forces


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Personally, for home protection, I keep a Glock 27 (40 cal) under my mattress. It's also a nice little sub-compact for carrying with me when I need to.

Nice tec-9 though. I wouldn't mind having one of those in my collection.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Why do you need that? It's a shitty gun with only one use, and that's shooting people from not very far away..
> 
> Why don't you buy something useful like a glock or a shotgun, if you need a gun for home protection (not like you can't call 911 anyway..). And if you want to go hunting, you've got the wrong gun again.. so tell me, what exactly are you planning on doing with that?
> 
> Shooting cans?












He has it because this is america jack.







and it fuckin badass!!!! What more reason do you need?


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

oooooohhh, very nice.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

LOgan said:


> Why do you need that? It's a shitty gun with only one use, and that's shooting people from not very far away..
> 
> Why don't you buy something useful like a glock or a shotgun, if you need a gun for home protection (not like you can't call 911 anyway..). And if you want to go hunting, you've got the wrong gun again.. so tell me, what exactly are you planning on doing with that?
> 
> ...


Why do you feel the need to sh*t on everyone's choices and opinions? Not like you can't shut the f*ck up.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

cooldudectd said:


> Personally, for home protection, I keep a Glock 27 (40 cal) under my mattress. It's also a nice little sub-compact for carrying with me when I need to.
> 
> Nice tec-9 though. I wouldn't mind having one of those in my collection.
> [snapback]949307[/snapback]​


I have that same gun, with a few mods i have done. I added an extra round to the clip, because it is a small gun and that extra round helps to hold it with an extra finger, I also installed the internal laser, that replaces the orginal recoil spring, with an aftermarket one, with the laser built into it. You are right that is one badass gun. As far as the Tech 9, in my state, they are only illegal if they are made fully auto and you don't carry the correct license.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

LOgan said:


> Why don't you buy something useful like a glock
> [snapback]949290[/snapback]​


How is this gun any different than a glock? If you don't know what you're talking about then STFU.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

LOgan said:


> Why do you need that? It's a shitty gun with only one use, and that's shooting people from not very far away..
> 
> Why don't you buy something useful like a glock or a shotgun, if you need a gun for home protection (not like you can't call 911 anyway..). And if you want to go hunting, you've got the wrong gun again.. so tell me, what exactly are you planning on doing with that?
> 
> ...


They are fun to shoot. Some people like nintendos, or sitting in front of the computer all day but there are a few of us that like to go out to the range and blast at targets all day. Just like playing paintball. I like putting a box or two of clay pigeons on this hill on my dads ranch and shoot until all the orange is gone. fun as hell, you should try it some day you might like it.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Word, what the f*ck does need having to do with wanting? You don't NEED to make more than $40,000 a year, but maybe you WANT to...it's a personal choice & that's what makes this country so great. Damn, WTF is with people???

Anyways, any of you seen the Sprongfield Armory XD? Compact .45 but it's a .45 GAP cartridge - shorter than .45 acp, but with the same exact ballistics as .45 acp. f'n awesome


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow that thing looks like it would do some damage!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

LOgan said:


> Why do you need that? It's a shitty gun with only one use, and that's shooting people from not very far away..
> 
> Why don't you buy something useful like a glock or a shotgun, if you need a gun for home protection (not like you can't call 911 anyway..). And if you want to go hunting, you've got the wrong gun again.. so tell me, what exactly are you planning on doing with that?
> 
> ...


is it just me or does this guy remind u sooooooo much of pacman?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

LOgan said:


> Why do you need that? It's a shitty gun with only one use, and that's shooting people from not very far away..
> 
> Why don't you buy something useful like a glock or a shotgun, if you need a gun for home protection (not like you can't call 911 anyway..). And if you want to go hunting, you've got the wrong gun again.. so tell me, what exactly are you planning on doing with that?
> 
> ...


I guess I cant have a gun because I want one. Your telling me that you have never bought anything that wasnt useful in anyway?



cooldudectd said:


> Personally, for home protection, I keep a Glock 27 (40 cal) under my mattress. It's also a nice little sub-compact for carrying with me when I need to.
> 
> Nice tec-9 though. I wouldn't mind having one of those in my collection.
> [snapback]949307[/snapback]​


Im looking at a glock 45 now. It is a nice gun to have just to say that you do. People are willing to pay big $$$ for them.



rbp75 said:


> > Why do you need that? It's a shitty gun with only one use, and that's shooting people from not very far away..
> >
> > Why don't you buy something useful like a glock or a shotgun, if you need a gun for home protection (not like you can't call 911 anyway..). And if you want to go hunting, you've got the wrong gun again.. so tell me, what exactly are you planning on doing with that?
> >
> ...




























crazyklown89 said:


> LOgan said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you need that? It's a shitty gun with only one use, and that's shooting people from not very far away..
> ...














scrappydoo said:


> LOgan said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you buy something useful like a glock
> ...














johndeere said:


> LOgan said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you need that? It's a shitty gun with only one use, and that's shooting people from not very far away..
> ...


You got it


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hmmm its interesting.... but i'm still attached to my WWII German issue P-38 (its my baby!). I prefer accuracy with one bullet over the scatter and pray it hits method.

Heh, when it comes to home protection when I turn 21 i'll have my S&W 9mm in chrome nickle finish... Shiny & scary at the same time! I mean, c'mon. Whats scarier than a girl with a gun? Okay.... maybe a blonde with a gun?


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> hmmm its interesting.... but i'm still attached to my WWII German issue P-38 (its my baby!). I prefer accuracy with one bullet over the scatter and pray it hits method.
> 
> Heh, when it comes to home protection when I turn 21 i'll have my S&W 9mm in chrome nickle finish... Shiny & scary at the same time! I mean, c'mon. Whats scarier than a girl with a gun? Okay.... maybe a blonde with a gun?
> 
> ...


You Mean P38 Walther 9mm.
I had one awhile Back


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> Tinkerbelle said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm its interesting.... but i'm still attached to my WWII German issue P-38 (its my baby!). I prefer accuracy with one bullet over the scatter and pray it hits method.
> ...


yup, thats exactly what i meant!!! i don't shoot it very often as it is in pretty good shape (for a gun that served in a world war), but every now and then i do like to go out and fire off a couple of rounds.... its just such a satisfying gun to shoot. very smooth trigger and relatively low recoil for its weight. an absolute joy.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i want a walther ppk-s







how much is a liscense anyway? i've been wanting to purchase a pistol for a LONG time.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i want a walther ppk-s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooOOOoooo....

i only have the walther p-38 9mm and the walther p-22 .22 but, i must say, both are REALLY nice guns (only complaint about the .22 is that the finish on the slide is an epoxy matte and isn't wearing the greatest). i've been made a BIG fan of the walthers. they're also sooooo easy to clean as compared to... say... my BITCH of a ruger. it may SHOOT well, but holy hell is it the worst little bastard to clean EVER.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i want a walther ppk-s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Nebraska you gotta be 21 and pay $5

Some cities you have to have a carry permit also, dont know how 
much that is, im not in 1


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> hmmm its interesting.... but i'm still attached to my WWII German issue P-38 (its my baby!). I prefer accuracy with one bullet over the scatter and pray it hits method.
> 
> Heh, when it comes to home protection when I turn 21 i'll have my S&W 9mm in *chrome nickle finish*... Shiny & scary at the same time! I mean, c'mon. Whats scarier than a girl with a gun? Okay.... maybe a blonde with a gun?
> 
> ...


Yeah, that way you can bling and be a poseur at the same time!!









I prefer .357 magnum, black finish.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> LOgan said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you buy something useful like a glock
> ...


Aside from size, concealability, reliability, serviceability, craftsmanship, accuracy, stopping power (assuming you don't get a glock chambered for the same round, then it's a null point), weight and controlability, not much I guess...

Not commenting on owning a tec-9, it's not what I'd get but good for you, I just don't get telling someone they don't know what they're talking about and then implying there's not much difference between a glock and a tec-9.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > LOgan said:
> ...


I agree with you 100%

just didnt want to say anything


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

How is it to shoot anyway? I never understood if you're supposed to hold it pistol style with one hand on the grip and the other on the base of the grip or what


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Funny question, in the book that came with it

it shows you how to shoot the gun based on how far away

what u want to shoot at is.









i just hold it with one hand on the grip and the other where the

clip meets the gun (rambo style) I guess you could call it


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

when my dad was younger he was a fisherman, he went down to luisiana (cant spell) to build a scollap boat then steamed it up back to mass. And back then and i think they still might have this problem there were pirates who would jumo abored and steal sh*t. So he bought an uzi...... I believe there illegal now but its still sweet. I dont know the combo to his gun safe but ive shot it b4 its f*cking awsome.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I have never shot a gun before. My dad's parents were pacifists(sp?) so he never got into them either. The sh*t thing is my grandma thinks Bush is going to start the draft or something so she called someone in the government and requested information on being a pacifist for me! So I get all this damn mail on other options then going to war, pisses me right off! sh*t if we were all pacifists in the beginning...sorry that is a whole nother thread...
anyways, sweet looking gun. I would like to go hunting sometime with my friends and such just never been able to, dont own a gun.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

this is my first gun.

definatly wont be my last.

i've only been dove hunting once other than that

never hunted before.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That is a beautiul piece of hardware that you have in your collection. You should get a Glock 21 (45 mm). I keep that by my bed. Anyways I'm trying to get a Desert Eagle (50 ) here in CA. The only I could get it and reg. it, is if I buy it from privte party. Those go for about $1500. If you dont mind me asking, how much did it cost you. I've shot a tec. 9 before and man was it sweet. Do you have any extra clips for it?


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

So the first gun you bought was a Tec9? Hmm, lemme guess, you're not trying to make a fashion statement or anything.. or perhaps you just finished playing GTA San Andreas, who knows.

As for all the raging gun nuts and nationalists, it defies logic to be able to buy whatever gun you want, just because you think you should have the right to own a minigun for home protection or an RPK for hunting, even the pro-gun groups realise there needs to be regulation, you don't buy a meat cleaver to trim your toenails etc. It's about excess and physical need weighing up to the down side of owing something like that.

Personally, I don't think Americans are, on the whole, responsible enough to be allowed guns.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

Im pissed the airport took my bb gun a couple days ago


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

So you tried to board a plane with a gun?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> So the first gun you bought was a Tec9? Hmm, lemme guess, you're not trying to make a fashion statement or anything.. or perhaps you just finished playing GTA San Andreas, who knows.
> 
> As for all the raging gun nuts and nationalists, it defies logic to be able to buy whatever gun you want, just because you think you should have the right to own a minigun for home protection or an RPK for hunting, even the pro-gun groups realise there needs to be regulation, you don't buy a meat cleaver to trim your toenails etc. It's about excess and physical need weighing up to the down side of owing something like that.
> 
> Personally, I don't think Americans are, on the whole, responsible enough to be allowed guns.


Thanks for you influience, you just convinced me to go out and buy an ak47. Always wanted to add another semi-auto to go with my FAL L1A1 rifle.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

LOgan said:


> So the first gun you bought was a Tec9? Hmm, lemme guess, you're not trying to make a fashion statement or anything.. or perhaps you just finished playing GTA San Andreas, who knows.
> 
> As for all the raging gun nuts and nationalists, it defies logic to be able to buy whatever gun you want, just because you think you should have the right to own a minigun for home protection or an RPK for hunting, even the pro-gun groups realise there needs to be regulation, you don't buy a meat cleaver to trim your toenails etc. It's about excess and physical need weighing up to the down side of owing something like that.
> 
> ...


Yah, your ancestors claimed they thought the same, 'cause they knew we'd kick their asses in the American Revolution, as we did. Figures there's a brit out there telling Americans they are not responsible enough to own guns. Damn, you really are one seriously annoying person...


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Im a convicted felon I cant own any guns


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

LOgan said:


> So the first gun you bought was a Tec9? Hmm, lemme guess, you're not trying to make a fashion statement or anything.. or perhaps you just finished playing GTA San Andreas, who knows.
> 
> As for all the raging gun nuts and nationalists, it defies logic to be able to buy whatever gun you want, just because you think you should have the right to own a minigun for home protection or an RPK for hunting, even the pro-gun groups realise there needs to be regulation, you don't buy a meat cleaver to trim your toenails etc. It's about excess and physical need weighing up to the down side of owing something like that.
> 
> ...


Thanks for stereotyping Americans once again. I hope the police instantly show up when someone brakes into your home...

I rather trust a nice revolver instead


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

ill just take my dads ak 47







illegal version too not any civilian bullshit


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

nice gun. it's odd to explain but guns are like a big kid toy. if you're responsible then by all means, get a tek 9 if it makes you happy. course i'm a *******..i love my 12 gauge remington


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

and then, fido, you un-stereotype americans by making a dumbshit comment about rather shooting a burglar than adequately securing your home..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

LOgan said:


> and then, fido, you un-stereotype americans by making a dumbshit comment about rather shooting a burglar than adequately securing your home..
> [snapback]951217[/snapback]​


wtf is adequate?? my home has been broken into before and we had all the doors locked up...the guy busted a window and came in only to find me holding a bat, and my dad with his .357

what the hell can you do more than lock your sh*t up? do you want me to live scared, and put bars all over my windows and doors?

so next time someone breaks into your home, im guessing instead of shooting him, you will give him tea and crumpets?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

no matter how secure it is people can break in...if someone breaks into my home and therefore threatens my family, i'm going to shoot them without hesitation and keep shooting till they quit moving.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Ever seen the cops in England? No guns. Like, wtf?? What do you say to a criminal? Stop, or I'll...I'll...ummmm...I'll yell 'stop' again!!"


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> That is a beautiul piece of hardware that you have in your collection. You should get a Glock 21 (45 mm). I keep that by my bed. Anyways I'm trying to get a Desert Eagle (50 ) here in CA. The only I could get it and reg. it, is if I buy it from privte party. Those go for about $1500. If you dont mind me asking, how much did it cost you. I've shot a tec. 9 before and man was it sweet. Do you have any extra clips for it?
> [snapback]950616[/snapback]​


That is the exact glock I am looking into buying actually.








I got my tec 9 for $450. Its the best deal Ive seen on 1. 
you can tell the gun is almost brand new It came with the original box and instruction manual.



watermonst3rs said:


> Im a convicted felon I cant own any guns
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























Fido said:


> LOgan said:
> 
> 
> > and then, fido, you un-stereotype americans by making a dumbshit comment about rather shooting a burglar than adequately securing your home..
> ...


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

LOgan said:


> So the first gun you bought was a Tec9? Hmm, lemme guess, you're not trying to make a fashion statement or anything.. or perhaps you just finished playing GTA San Andreas, who knows.
> 
> As for all the raging gun nuts and nationalists, it defies logic to be able to buy whatever gun you want, just because you think you should have the right to own a minigun for home protection or an RPK for hunting, even the pro-gun groups realise there needs to be regulation, you don't buy a meat cleaver to trim your toenails etc. It's about excess and physical need weighing up to the down side of owing something like that.
> 
> ...


STF!!!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> you have any extra clips for it?
> [snapback]950616[/snapback]​


Yes dont know quite how many they hold though







(never counted)

1 is a 32 or 36 round mag

and the other is around 20

I plan on getting more though


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> That is a beautiul piece of hardware that you have in your collection. You should get a *Glock 21 (45 mm). *I keep that by my bed. Anyways I'm trying to get a Desert Eagle (50 ) here in CA. The only I could get it and reg. it, is if I buy it from privte party. Those go for about $1500. If you dont mind me asking, how much did it cost you. I've shot a tec. 9 before and man was it sweet. Do you have any extra clips for it?
> [snapback]950616[/snapback]​


WTF is a 45mm??? Don't you mean a 45 caliber??? For someone that has one under their bed, you think you'd know that there is a HUGE difference.


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Fido, it's easy to make excuses as to why you need guns, it's a lot harder to try and do something about why you think you need them.

We have a fork-tube and a cricket bat for home defense, woe betide anyone stupid enough to try it on, but there's a difference because the burglars don't have guns.
And the social welfare agencies are trying to do something about the conditions that make people resort to burglary.

And as for the cops, many police in the more dangerous areas will carry weapons, and not a poxy 9 mil beretta, but MP5 variants. Along with kevlar vests etc, so believe me they can stop you if they need to.
Besides, the police here go through each option to resolve an issue peacefully before they actually flick the safety off and drop someone, it's how someone with a gun should act.. responsibly.

As for '4cmob', I'll take you seriously when you actually get your gun out your asshole and learn to *spell*.

So you Shut The f*ck .....


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Fido said:


> LOgan said:
> 
> 
> > and then, fido, you un-stereotype americans by making a dumbshit comment about rather shooting a burglar than adequately securing your home..
> ...





Scrap5000 said:


> Ever seen the cops in England? No guns. Like, wtf?? What do you say to a criminal? Stop, or I'll...I'll...ummmm...I'll yell 'stop' again!!"
> [snapback]951289[/snapback]​


















View attachment 54438


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

LOgan said:


> We have a fork-tube and a cricket bat for home defense, woe betide anyone stupid enough to try it on, but there's a difference because the burglars don't have guns.
> And the social welfare agencies are trying to do something about the conditions that make people resort to burglary.
> [snapback]951436[/snapback]​












How do you know they dont have a gun???

Woe betide anyone who would try and swing a bat at someone
whos got a gun.

I'd blow your nugget off if you swung a bat at me.

As for your social welfare agencies, not a damn thing their gonna do 
about burglary. Its always gonna happen.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > LOgan said:
> ...


In this application there is no difference at all. He said "Check out my new TOY", not "Check out what I'm going to use for concieled carry." So how would a Glock be any more usefull as his Tec9? But besides that, it has no advantages over a Glock worth making it illegal to own.

This talk about overkill is hilarious. It's semi-auto, so it's perfectly legal and has no advantage as far as rounds per minute. The only thing limiting how many rounds it spits out is how fast you can pull the trigger, and how many rounds your magazine holds. LOgan's been watching too much TV. Just because it looks scary doesn't make it dangerous to the point of restricting it.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

Fido said:


> LOgan said:
> 
> 
> > and then, fido, you un-stereotype americans by making a dumbshit comment about rather shooting a burglar than adequately securing your home..
> ...


alrite lemme tell u wut u guys should do if ur home keeps getting broken into...alrite ready...? call brinks security and get a security system...then when u sleep u put motion off..on instant...which means u can move in ur house without the alarm turning on but if someone busts open ne thing the alarm automatically turns on and brinks will call the police for u if u dont answer ur phone in 3 rings....

wuts so hard about that? it sure is easier then having to buy a gun and a bat peeing in ur pants hoping the other guy isnt armed and then getting the privelage of getting sued when u shoot him in the leg and he survives and calls his lawyer


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> Funny question, in the book that came with it
> 
> it shows you how to shoot the gun based on how far away
> 
> ...


You're holding it right. Just make sure you use your thumb and forefinger to cradle the mag-funnel. If you put too much pressure on the magazine itself you'll start to see alot of feeding failures.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > Funny question, in the book that came with it
> ...


Ive noticed that it jams quite a bit if I grab the clip too hard


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

hey, psychofish21 i just noticed your in nebraska. whered you pick that up at. im gonna get a new gun, not sure what yet, with my tax money and ive always kinda had a thing for tecs.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > LOgan said:
> ...


Man, you think a security system will keep people out? My mom AND my sis were in the basement one night, lights on, you could clearly see inside from outside, and someone still broke in. God only know what that person wanted; doubt it was simple burglary. They heard the door rattling and ran upstairs and the alarm went off just as they got up to the 1st floor - the psycho(s) had picked the lock and opened the door. Lucky for him he never came upstairs cause I had the 12 guage auto waiting to blast him a new asshole. Cops came real quick, too, but obviosly he was gone by then. The door even had the metallic tape around the window, so he knew there was an alarm system. He just didn't give a f*ck...

Yah, so I'm supposed to hope a cricket bat will be useful against someone crazy enough to come into an occupied home with an alarm system? "Oh, hello there good chap, I do say you're being quite rude, would you mind removing yourself from these premises? Oh, don't try anything silly now, I'm wearing my cricket playing uniform and I have this silly looking stick that I used to play with as a child..."

F that sh*t...!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> Fido said:
> 
> 
> > LOgan said:
> ...


by the time cops get there, u be dead homie.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

4cmob said:


> hey, psychofish21 i just noticed your in nebraska. whered you pick that up at. im gonna get a new gun, not sure what yet, with my tax money and ive always kinda had a thing for tecs.
> [snapback]952414[/snapback]​


u got a pm


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

nub said:


> As for your social welfare agencies, not a damn thing their gonna do
> about burglary. Its always gonna happen.


You sound very knowledgable, perhaps you should try a career in politics, your talents are obviously wasted on Pfury.

As for all the newbies crying that there's psycho's trying to break into their houses and _not even 17 rounds to the head can stop them_, I think *you* are the ones who are watching too much TV.
It's not lik we don't have guns here, just not everyone has a gun, and that's how I'd like to keep it. Pure and simple you guys don't have a f*cking clue, and your statement trying to re-butt the glock/tec9 comparison shows how retarded your views on guns actually are:

My new *toy*

Guns aren't f*cking toys, you don't let your kids play with guns, like you don't let them play with knives or angry dogs. And until you can treat a gun like the tool it is, which is not for shooting cans or .. playing with, then perhaps you should buy a gun, but right now you simply don't comprehend the impact of your immature actions.

What's with the "Posh English Accent Old Chap" - bit noobish, tbh buddy
But you're American so I can appreciate your complete lack of culture or willing to learn.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

LOgan said:


> nub said:
> 
> 
> > As for your social welfare agencies, not a damn thing their gonna do
> ...


?

You misunderstand our *CULTURE*, anyone would say it is fun to go out and shoot sh*t (cans, targets, etc.). Of course kids do not play with guns, they are ADULT toys that require responsibility to own one, and it is sad when someone with no responsibility gets a hold of one.

I know you are just trying to rustle up this forum with your anti-american statements since you know what kind of response your going to get by saying something like that. We have culture your just too stupid to see it.

EDIT: Extra quote


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

> ADULT toys


No, you still don't get it, they're not toys full stop.

And I "get" your culture perfectly, I understand you as much as you understand everyone else in the world.

Furthermore, I'm not anti-American at all, I just have a problem with retards.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

LOgan said:


> > ADULT toys
> 
> 
> No, you still don't get it, they're not toys full stop.
> ...


 wtf is up ur ass man? sh*t i havnt been really active on the site much but when i am all i see is ur EUROPEAN ass whining and complaining about how this and f*ck that..... dam man chill out

and i c u have alot of hatred and anger inside of u, for all the sh*t talkin i have seen already u should take consideration of what u have in your ass and pull it out ..... 
go ahead and complain all u want about the U.S i dont really give a f*ck but stop calling fellow members RETARDS when u are making yourself look like a RETARD "go cry me a river









and yes that TEC-9 is fucken sweet...yea u gotta spray and pray but heck it does feel good to unload a whole clip with a quikness, i myself prefer my 25 raven (looks like a mini 45) easily concealed and efficient!!


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Efficient at what? Shooting your manager at burger king when he doesn't give you a raise to 4 bucks an hour, hot damn that is efficient.



> and i c u have alot of hatred and anger inside of u, for all the sh*t talkin i have seen already u should take consideration of what u have in your ass and pull it out .....


Legible Version:

*I see you have a lot of hatred and anger inside, for all the sh*t I have seen you talk so far, you should consider pulling whatever it is that's in your ass, out.*

Yes, I see, how about you talk to me about my ass when you finish kindergarten.

Retard.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

LOgan said:


> Efficient at what? Shooting your manager at burger king when he doesn't give you a raise to 4 bucks an hour, hot damn that is efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He signed his comment "Retard."























View attachment 54592


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

No I didn't.

Retard.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

wow, this is one of the dumbest arguements i have ever seen. logan.... the reason not everyone has a gun in england is because there arn't nearly as many illegal guns in the country. in america, we have a gun problem, but not in the way most people think. people owning guns is fine, its the illegal guns that are the problem, when someone breaks into your house with a gun, its not like they just picked it up from bass pro shop, they got it off the street. everybody thinks they should have stricker gun laws, but the guns criminals are using are ALREADY ILLEGAL. I have a question, what help does a f*cking fork tube or whatever the f*ck you said, help you if the criminal has a gun???

why the f*ck do you argue with everything said on this board. and calling america retards. lets see, i believe it was out of your countries own stupidity and will to dominate everybody that america was created.


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Actually, it was out of the insane religious opression faced by the pure-as-driven-snow pilgrims that forced them to leave and colonise.

Anyway, I'm not even British, so go ahead, use your nationalist insults dude, no skin off my nose.

A fork tube is useless against someone with a gun, luckily we don't have a lot of gun-related burglaries. Besides, if we have a burglary we'll cut the lights and stalk 'em in the dark ^^

Also, do you know _why_ and _how_ criminals got these guns you speak of? From burglaries in the suburbs, that's where they get 'em dude, and kids sellin' their daddies guns etc
The fact that so many people believed it was their right and duty to carry a gun in case the Queen of England ever tried to invade ¬_¬ again, and the fact that safety laws were introduced far too late is the reason you have high gun crime.

Up until the 80's it was legal to own an AK47 in this country, and many guns are now underground, but they're used on other criminals...

I guess your burglars are just fucked up individuals, perhaps you should look at the cause of teh problem instead of arming everyone and instructing them to shoot first, think later.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

> A fork tube is useless against someone with a gun, luckily we don't have a lot of gun-related burglaries. Besides, if we have a burglary we'll cut the lights and stalk 'em in the dark ^^


that was actually my point, that burgalars that carry guns are very rare in england. how ever, they are not that rare in the US, which is why people chose to defend themselves with guns.



> Also, do you know _why_ and _how_ criminals got these guns you speak of? From burglaries in the suburbs, that's where they get 'em dude, and kids sellin' their daddies guns etc


that was one of the dumbest comment i have heard. illegal guns come from dirty gun dealers and gun shows "private sales" but most of them come from theft, and by theft i don't mean pawning off "dadies" gun. i mean theft of gun stores, supply houses, and shipments.



> I guess your burglars are just fucked up individuals, perhaps you should look at the cause of teh problem instead of arming everyone and instructing them to shoot first, think later.


yes, buglars who carry guns are fucked up people. and people are looking at the cause of the problem, but it won't get solved overnight. so until then, people will use guns for self-defense. about the shooting first thing. in my state, it is legal to shoot someone if they have broken into your house. the reason is bacause there is no way to know if the criminal has a gun or not. the criminals know this law exists, but they still chose to break into houses. cause they have nothing to lose, and for the most part, couldn't care less about anyone but themselves, it's fucked up, but unfortanitly, thats the way it is


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

LOgan said:


> Efficient at what? Shooting your manager at burger king when he doesn't give you a raise to 4 bucks an hour, hot damn that is efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey RETARD i mean Logan... the way i wrote it is wayyy better than your "legible version" ...oh i forgot ur a RETARD so thats the way u would put that sentence


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

LOgan said:


> Efficient at what? Shooting your manager at burger king when he doesn't give you a raise to 4 bucks an hour, hot damn that is efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i understood redragons sentence more than your legible version but hey its ok i dont blame u on your english, scince u are euro trash anyways



> Also, do you know why and how criminals got these guns you speak of? From burglaries in the suburbs, that's where they get 'em dude, and kids sellin' their daddies guns etc


hey retard how long did it take u to come up with that stupid answer? 
i see u dont know jack sh*t about guns or people or even america.... stop watching american tv shows especially B.E.T 
by the way stop selling ur daddies guns :laugh:


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

i have to say something, i'm sick of every thread about a gun becoming this big arguement over gun laws.

First - sorry psychofish21 for derailing this thread even more than it was already. your gun looks awsome and like a fun one to shoot. congrats.

Secondly-AMERICANS HAVE A RIGHT TO BEAR ARMS. YOU WILL NOT CHANGE THIS BY POSTING ON P-FURY. ALL YOU ANTI-GUN PEOPLE KEEP FILLING THE GUN THREADS WITH THIS sh*t, IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH THE GUN LAWS, WHY DON'T YOU COMPLAIN TO YOUR SENATOR OR SOME sh*t, INSTEAD OF POSTING THAT sh*t IN PEOPLES THREADS. IF YOU ARE ANTI-GUN DON'T READ THE THREAD.


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Sort your sig out, moron. Your fish look sh*t.

Ccoralli, many illegal guns come, and came, from burglary, are you an expert on the matter? No, otherwise you'd be working for the government.

I'm no expert either, so all we have is speculation and hear-say.

My main point is, why does someone burgle? For money, solve _why_ they need money and you solve burglary. Most of 'em are just poverty-ridden souls who have a drug problem and are resorting to desperate measures, and are probably high. Shooting them solves nothing, is my point. Plus many kids get hold of guns far too easily, that's the draw-back to having such a culture of guns.

Kids play with guns, and get hurt. I wonder how long before Tec9-boy has a Negligent discharge.


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

f*ck your point Logan u dont have one....

and NO not that many guns come from burglary!!

u said u werent an expert so stop f*cking posting like u know everything, because u dont know jack sh*t....

and this thread isnt about burglary its about a fucken tec-9 that looks sweet!!! so drop it and go back to the topic!!


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

LOgan said:


> Sort your sig out, moron. Your fish look sh*t.
> 
> Ccoralli, many illegal guns come, and came, from burglary, are you an expert on the matter? No, otherwise you'd be working for the government.
> 
> ...


i'm no expert, but i know whats going on
Proof

Once again, i am going to stop responding to you because you are just trying to argue, you don't really care about this issue one way or another.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

LOgan said:


> nub said:
> 
> 
> > As for your social welfare agencies, not a damn thing their gonna do
> ...


As a red-blooded American of Irish descent, f*ck You.

That said, I agree that firearms are not toys. Those that consider them toys and do not respect them should not own them.

However, you have no say on whether they should be legal or not in America if you don't hold an American citizenship. I would never comment on legalities in your country, I have no right to. I may not agree on how you guys run things over there, but it doesn't matter one bit, does it?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

LOgan said:


> Sort your sig out, moron. Your fish look sh*t.
> 
> My main point is, why does someone burgle? Shooting them solves nothing, is my point. [snapback]953202[/snapback]​


MMMMM kay, next time I brake into your home, give me money and dont shoot! Thanks for the donation! Really, you come up with stupid sh*t lo.

Either you shoot him, or he will blast your a new asshole.


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

MhmmKay.

Ok, so firstly that site, within the very first paragraph it blows your case for legally owning guns ight out of the window -



Guns in America said:


> Most guns used illegally come from a legal sale.


So, in order to reduce gun crime, you should stop selling guns. _Damn_, if only someone had thought of that before..

Yet, more still -



Guns in America said:


> 5,000 in homicides and an equal number in assaults; 2,000 in burglary and almost that many in robberies; 10,000 in drug-related offenses.


So, let me get this straight, you need to defend your home and place of business from burglars and robbers; and damn right you need semi-auto M16, Glock 27, Kabar and several Shotguns and perhaps a hand grenade or two, perfectly reasonable I say.
But, as Columbo used to say, here's what troubles me - *5,000* guns are used in homocides, that's plain old murder in one way or another. *10,000* of those guns are used in _drug-related offences_. A *combined total* of _both_ Burglary _and_ Robbery only comes to nearly *4,000*. You've got more chance of getting shot by someone you know than someone breaking into your house, waking you and/or shooting you; by that logic it makes sense that you should kill everyone you know, have met, are yet to meet and might possibly meet in the future. And do it *now*.
Hell if that's the attitude I think I'd like a gun too..



Guns in America said:


> Many of them are in the hands of young people who can't buy guns legally. The Youth Crime Gun Interdiction Initiative, a recent ATF study, found that one out of 10 guns used in a crime and recovered by police came from someone 17 or younger. When the ages of 18 to 24 are included, that number rises to four out of 10.


So, if these guns are owned legally, then how are they getting into the hands of people not old enough to purchase them legally? Perhaps the older, responsible people aren't as vigilant as they make out.



Guns in America said:


> While the guns traced by the ATF may be used for villainous deeds by minors or others ineligible to buy them, the weapons are mostly legal.
> "About the only things that are illegal in this country are machine guns, sawed-off shotguns or sawed-off rifles," Steel says.


This one really cracks me up, so pretty much everything is legal, therefore all this talk of legality and illegality of weapons is pretty much irrelevant, because it's all legal.

Oh, and limpet, I think your comments were quite untoward; so as a red blooded african of directly tracable Irish decent: f*ck you _and_ the horse you rode in on.



limpy said:


> I would never comment on legalities in your country, I have no right to.


I think you'll find Americans are quite insistent on "commenting" on legalities in other countries.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Nice Michael Moore site you got those quotes from. Good work!

"I think you'll find Americans are quite insistent on "commenting" on legalities in other countries."

Dont forget whos President is in bed with whos PMinister.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn LOgan, ever hear of a metaphor? You want to keep using the word toy in it's literal sense just to keep the arguement going. What's the deal with you? You pick a fight in almost every thread you post in.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> What's the deal with you? You pick a fight in almost every thread you post in.
> [snapback]953519[/snapback]​


Like I said before -

http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorsh...essrebutter.htm

Other members just have to learn not to take him seriously. Guy gets off on arguing for the sake of arguing, simple as that


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > What's the deal with you? You pick a fight in almost every thread you post in.
> ...


hahaha. More like this:
http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorsh...provocateur.htm


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > scrappydoo said:
> ...












I'd say he's a mix of those two plus

http://redwing.hutman.net/~mreed/warriorshtm/troller.htm


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > What's the deal with you? You pick a fight in almost every thread you post in.
> ...










Tireless Rebutter








"Live and let live, get shot at and shoot back."


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

haha, that' pretty funny, but trust me I have my pants on. For now.

Fido, you stupid f*ck. That "Michael Moore" site I got those quotes from was this:

http://www.chron.com/content/chronicle/nat...s/gunpart2.html

An article Cc linked to as "proof" that I was wrong about something or other. It's apparently a legitimate site, although I had my doubts. Either way, the evidence is from your side of the fence so blow it out your ass.

I don't get off on arguing, but you guys just post some dopey sh*t.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

LOgan said:


> I don't get off on arguing, but you guys just post some dopey sh*t.
> [snapback]953537[/snapback]​


You don't get off on arguing? I've been back for a couple weeks and I already know if you posted in a thread it's going to get ugly.

Why did you attack Psychofish21 when he was just showing us his new gun?


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

cooldudectd said:


> WTF is a 45mm??? Don't you mean a 45 caliber??? For someone that has one under their bed, you think you'd know that there is a HUGE difference.
> [snapback]951430[/snapback]​


Actully there the same thing, MM is the exact measurement of the bullet (45mm). But your right the barrel on the gun is the caliber, just mixed them up.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Here's the definition of caliber:

The diameter of a projectile or the bore of a firearm; expressed in hundreths of an inch (example .30 cal.) in the United States and in metric millimeters (example 5.56mm) in Europe, Asia, etc. In full metric usage (example 7.62 x 39mm) the first number (7.62mm) is the diameter of the bore and the second number (39mm) is the length of the cartridge case.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

LOgan said:


> Oh, and limpet, I think your comments were quite untoward; so as a red blooded african of directly tracable Irish decent: f*ck you _and_ the horse you rode in on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I apologize. NOT!

You hack on Americans as uncultured and stupid, and you call my comments "untoward"? You whine about being called argumentative... "I don't get off on arguing, but you guys just post some dopey sh*t. " but you keep on arguing.

Just another internet asshole.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

LOgan what's your deal? You dont live in the US, so dont worry about it. Besides not everone in the US owns a gun.

Also for a "born again christian" you talk a lot of a sh*t to peeps. Just like a lot of you "born again christian" to talk sh*t about others when their views are not yours.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> cooldudectd said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is a 45mm??? Don't you mean a 45 caliber??? For someone that has one under their bed, you think you'd know that there is a HUGE difference.
> ...


A 45mm would be considered a small cannon, about an 1.75 caliber bullet.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

why do you give a f*ck logan its not like you live there i dont care if they all drive tanks and bomb each other

nice gun id have one if i could


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

englishman said:


> why do you give a f*ck logan its not like you live there i dont care if they all drive tanks and bomb each other


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Dam do I look like a jakeass. I guess I have to do a little more reading about the size of the gun.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

You should get a picture of that baby shooting, kind of like this picture, http://www.big-boys.com/pictures/picture0719.html, this pic was taken just before Logan came up and started arguing with him for wearing yellow earplugs instead of red ones.


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

When the hell did I say I was a born again Christian? Anything but..

And englishman, I care because it's pretty worrying that the world's most powerful nation is filled with gun-loving nut-jobs. I guess that's why they're dominant in world "politics" at the moment.

Your time will come, Allah Akhbar!

[edit] I realise the irony of denouncing Christianity and proclaiming God to be 'great'. If I knew the Arabic for 'God is a pretty neat idea, but fails on several levels' I'd gladly scream it at the top of my lungs as I committed some unspeakable act, like agreeing with someone.


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

I just read someones post about how a tec is more dangerous than a glock in 9mm. That argument makes no sense they are both the same caliber, semi- auto. the only difference is their looks. the tec looks a way more intimidating. And as far as mag. capacity goes ive seen 30rd. mags for glocks. "asault weapons" are no more dangerous than any other gun. its not like they shoot anything different, than standard rounds(usually 9mm, .223, 7.62x39, or .308).


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

LOgan said:


> When the hell did I say I was a born again Christian? Anything but..
> 
> And englishman, I care because it's *pretty worrying that the world's most powerful nation is filled with gun-loving nut-jobs*. I guess that's why they're dominant in world "politics" at the moment.
> 
> ...


That does not mean anything, bullets cant travel so far, now if we all carried nukes or missles in our backpocket than i could understand your fright.

We would only be killing ourselves so nothing to worry about for you


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

You export your guns to people who shouldn't really have them, and encourage their use on innocent people.

And when that fails you go in and have a go yourselves.

That's scary.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

4cmob said:


> I just read someones post about how a tec is more dangerous than a glock in 9mm. That argument makes no sense they are both the same caliber, semi- auto. the only difference is their looks. the tec looks a way more intimidating. And as far as mag. capacity goes ive seen 30rd. mags for glocks. "asault weapons" are no more dangerous than any other gun. its not like they shoot anything different, than standard rounds(usually 9mm, .223, 7.62x39, or .308).
> [snapback]953801[/snapback]​


Thank you sir, that was my point exactly.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

You are very creative.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> Dam do I look like a jakeass. I guess I have to do a little more reading about the size of the gun.
> [snapback]953760[/snapback]​


No you don't, it is easy to get confused. Some are measuerd in metric and others by inches(10ths or 100ths).


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

LOgan said:


> You export your guns to people who shouldn't really have them, and encourage their use on innocent people.
> 
> And when that fails you go in and have a go yourselves.
> 
> ...


What does that mean? If you're reffering to our government, you can't say anything because your hands are just as dirty as ours.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

So LOgan your saying that only the US exports guns? That a bunch of BS! You dont know what you are talking about. Their are dozens of countires who export weapons. Besides your country is the one who started exporting guns to other countrys that should have never of gotten them. You guys exported guns to the Afirca, to get slaves. You country exported guns to the natives of America.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

johndeere said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > cooldudectd said:
> ...


Not even a small cannon, most tanks were using calibers around 45mm mid world war 2


----------



## LOgan (Mar 13, 2005)

Dude, I keep telling you, it ain't my country. I'm *from Africa*. It's not like I don't know about slaves and the colonies. Remember, everyone has blood on their hands and it takes a collective conscious to wash them clean.

I am sorry if you think I'm having a go at America, truly I am just lashing out at you because you have the biggest mouths and talk the most sh*t.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> johndeere said:
> 
> 
> > sadboy1981 said:
> ...


THe reason I said that is that a 20mm round is considered a cannon. My uncle has one and it's pretty damn big, I would never try and shoot it out of a rifle. he also has a few bigger shells from when he was in the Army.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

LOgan in your from it says England? This tread was about a cool looking tec. 9 and you started talking sh*t to peeps who own guns. You started not us.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

LOgan said:


> Dude, I keep telling you, it ain't my country. I'm *from Africa*. It's not like I don't know about slaves and the colonies. Remember, everyone has blood on their hands and it takes a collective conscious to wash them clean.
> 
> I am sorry if you think I'm having a go at America, truly I am just lashing out at you because you have the biggest mouths and talk the most sh*t.
> [snapback]953876[/snapback]​


So your from Africa and talk sh*t about your own people with racist comments.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

sadboy1981 said:


> LOgan in your from it says England? This tread was about a cool looking tec. 9 and you started talking sh*t to peeps who own guns. You started not us.
> [snapback]953906[/snapback]​


Hah.. he may have started but you guys bit like crazy.. the only reason he's here is to start arguments, and you guys are doing exactly what he wants you to do by engaging him


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

A Jewelz but the bait is ever so sweet


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> sadboy1981 said:
> 
> 
> > LOgan in your from it says England? This tread was about a cool looking tec. 9 and you started talking sh*t to peeps who own guns. You started not us.
> ...


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

LOgan said:


> Dude, I keep telling you, it ain't my country. I'm *from Africa*. It's not like I don't know about slaves and the colonies. Remember, everyone has blood on their hands and it takes a collective conscious to wash them clean.
> 
> I am sorry if you think I'm having a go at America, truly I am just lashing out at you because you have the biggest mouths and talk the most sh*t.
> [snapback]953876[/snapback]​


HAHAHA your from AFRICA :laugh: now i understand why u like to argue all the time on the board, this is the only place u can actually argue on

scince if u aregue with the people there u will quikly get SPEARED and u already know u would win an arguement easlily with the animals running around so u choose to go on P-fury and argue with us.....ahhhh now i understand :laugh:

and sorry we arent the ones with a BIG MOUTH u really should look at your 15+ RETARDED posts on this thread.

so how far can u throw a spear anyways?


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

ReDraGon-> said:


> LOgan said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, I keep telling you, it ain't my country. I'm *from Africa*. It's not like I don't know about slaves and the colonies. Remember, everyone has blood on their hands and it takes a collective conscious to wash them clean.
> ...


i usually don't support this kind of stuff, but i have to saY I WAS ON THE FUCKIN FLOOR WHEN I READ THIS


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

LOgan said:


> My main point is, why does someone burgle? For money, solve _why_ they need money and you solve burglary. Most of 'em are just poverty-ridden souls who have a drug problem and are resorting to desperate measures, and are probably high. [snapback]953202[/snapback]​


Figures that would come from someone living in a SOCIALIST country...keep your pseudo commie pinko sh*t outta here


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


And don't forget, he's also this:

http://www.turdwords.com/viewWord.cfm?wordID=2093


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Any ideas where I can score a TEC? I have a betty, but have always wanted a TEC-9.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Any ideas where I can score a TEC? I have a betty, but have always wanted a TEC-9.
> [snapback]954494[/snapback]​


check out

www.gunbroker.com

they usually have some.









As for MOST everybody else thanks for the compliments.

Cant wait to buy more and post pics so I can hear LOgan
bitch and cry more about sh*t that hes got no clue about.


----------



## Ccoralli (Feb 4, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> doctorvtec said:
> 
> 
> > Any ideas where I can score a TEC? I have a betty, but have always wanted a TEC-9.
> ...


i'm bout to go pick up a new gun next weekend, so my post will probably get derailed to


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^^^^^










Yeah I wouldent be too suprised.

Not when there are RETARDS like

LOgan out there


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

For those that asked about the interlaser
www.lasermax-inc.com
I ordered mine off ebay brand new for a whole lot cheaper so check there 1st.


----------

